# Is necessary, three years IT diploma or degree for CSWV?



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

Dear all members,

I have completed graduation (B.A. – Economics) and one year diploma in computer science after graduation. I was applied South Africa critical skill work visa at VFS Mumbai on 15/12/2017 and application rejected on 20/02/2018. My visa application reject on following reason.

Reason: Failure To Submit Three Years IT Diploma or Degree Evaluated by SAQA.

I have done graduation my graduation and diploma evaluation by SAQA.

I have also got professional membership South Africa – ICITP as per body membership requirement. ICITP issuing me, critical skill work approval letter as professional body criteria. ICITP had given me CSWV approval letter base on SAQA Education evaluation. Why Consulate required three year diploma or degree for CSWV? Here I am past ICITP membership requirement link.

SAQA

I completely fulfill ICITP membership requirement. 

I have some query regarding CSWV.

Is necessary, three years IT diploma or degree for CSWV? 

Is there any possibility to get the visa approved after review?

Thanks

Jthanki


----------

